# Trans fat vs. saturated fat



## skilletlicker (Jul 1, 2007)

I've seen many discussions, here and elsewhere, about trans fat and saturated fat but I have not seen a discussion about which is worse.

The Commercial Appeal, the Memphis newspaper, ran two articles today written by Mary Powers, a local reporter. Trimming the fat South waking to lean menus explains that trans fat (Crisco, most margarine, etc.) is bad and discusses recent local and national restaurant changes regarding it.

A companion article titled Saturated fat still the No. 1 dietary villian asserts that saturated fat (lard, bacon fat, etc.) is even worse and loosely cites authorities to justify the claim.

I knew olive oil was better for you than Crisco but I thought substituting  animal fat rendered at home, while worse than oil, was still an improvement over shortening.  According to the newspaper that is wrong.

Does this square with your understanding of the subject?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think it's as important which is worse for you.  They're both not great.  There are times when you will eat animal fat and there is no reasonable substitution.   It's easy to avoid margarine and its trans fats but you have to accept the sat fat of butter.  Sometimes shortening is the best or better solution for baking.

I choose, rather than driving myself crazy with 'which is worse' dilemmas, to eat these things in moderation.


----------

